# CBS Eye-lert



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

CBS has an email/text alert system that will tell you if the Sunday night line-up will be late due to sports. Go to this website and sign up: http://www.cbs.com/eye-lerts/

You can specify that they send you an email or you can have them text you on your cell phone. I have the cell phone option and generally they send out one message on Friday night saying whether there's a possibility shows will be late on Sunday, and then on Sunday they send another message that tells you exactly when the shows will be starting.

It's really handy. Just thought I post this for everybody that's having trouble padding their CBS shows on Sunday night.


----------



## xdreamwalker (Jul 13, 2005)

This is perfect! I am sick of not catching all of The Unit, even if I padded it by 30 minutes.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

When do you get the text on Sunday?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I signed up about 5 am this morning, and have yet to get the confirmation email with my code number.


----------



## LadyPemberley (Aug 14, 2006)

I used to do that but they sent a text *every* friday reminding me I had signed up for alerts. It got really annoying. Would be interested to know if they fixed that.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

LadyPemberley said:


> I used to do that but they sent a text *every* friday reminding me I had signed up for alerts. It got really annoying. Would be interested to know if they fixed that.


For all it matters they simply could send an alert every Friday saying their Sunday lineup is screwed up again by sports programming. It's true about 95% of the time.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

LadyPemberley said:


> I used to do that but they sent a text *every* friday reminding me I had signed up for alerts. It got really annoying. Would be interested to know if they fixed that.


That's probably because the shows are likely to be late *every* Sunday. 

Edit: Doug types too fast


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> When do you get the text on Sunday?


Usually late afternoon. I guess they have to wait to get an accurate estimate. Like I said they don't just tell you they're late, they give you the time the programs will start (and somehow they are right on too.) I think last week the text came in around 6PM eastern.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

LadyPemberley said:


> I used to do that but they sent a text *every* friday reminding me I had signed up for alerts. It got really annoying. Would be interested to know if they fixed that.


Now they just send you a Friday text if they expect the Sunday shows to be delayed by sports. Of course depending on the time of year that's every Friday. I'm not sure exactly when CBS doesn't show sports on Sunday but there have been long stretches where I didn't get any texts.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I signed up about 5 am this morning, and have yet to get the confirmation email with my code number.


I signed up at noon today and got my confirmation PIN about 8 minutes later. Maybe their server was sleepy this morning.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Do they send you an alert based on your region/market, or just nationally if it COULD be late somewhere? I think this would only be useful if they sent a follow-up letting you know exactly how late everything is. I keep a one-hour pad on CC and WAT year-round, but I like reducing or removing the pad when we don't get a late CBS game, or when we do, once I know how late it ran. But if I'm not home or if I'm not caught up to live while watching the games, I don't always know how many minutes I can shorten my padding to. We sometimes get a few weeks behind on those shows and I'd prefer to use as little padding as necessary.

FWIW, the CBS game we got in the D.C. market yesterday only ran over by <5 minutes.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> Do they send you an alert based on your region/market, or just nationally if it COULD be late somewhere? I think this would only be useful if they sent a follow-up letting you know exactly how late everything is. I keep a one-hour pad on CC and WAT year-round, but I like reducing or removing the pad when we don't get a late CBS game, or when we do, once I know how late it ran. But if I'm not home or if I'm not caught up to live while watching the games, I don't always know how many minutes I can shorten my padding to. We sometimes get a few weeks behind on those shows and I'd prefer to use as little padding as necessary.
> 
> FWIW, the CBS game we got in the D.C. market yesterday only ran over by <5 minutes.


However they do it, it's always right for me, down to the minute.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

appleye1 said:


> However they do it, it's always right for me, down to the minute.


Not for me, not this last time...

The "Revised start times" email sent at 6:25 CT on Sunday, November 9 said there would be a 23-minute delay (for all shows starting with _60 Minutes_), but the actual delay was closer to 27 minutes for all shows.

Most Sundays it seems the delay is the same for (nearly) everyone, since we get to see the endings of one or two extra out-of-market games, and then the wrap-up show begins.

P.S.
*jeff125va *said, "I keep a one-hour pad on CC and WAT year-round..." 
That was for last season; this season it's _Cold Case _and _The Unit_.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Syzygy said:


> Not for me, not this last time...
> P.S.
> *jeff125va *said, "I keep a one-hour pad on CC and WAT year-round..."
> That was for last season; this season it's _Cold Case _and _The Unit_.


Damn, no wonder I keep missing the ending... JK, must have been in my brain from saying the same thing last year when this same topic came up every week!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Syzygy said:


> Not for me, not this last time...
> 
> The "Revised start times" email sent at 6:25 CT on Sunday, November 9 said there would be a 23-minute delay (for all shows starting with _60 Minutes_), but the actual delay was closer to 27 minutes for all shows.


I'm not sure if it was that week or this past week, but one of those Sundays I got two text messages. The second was an update and came about 20 minutes after the first one. I don't believe that has happened before. The update ended up being dead on.

I think it's cool that someone at CBS, whoever that might be, cared enough to get the time right.


----------

